
How to remove condescending language from documentation - BerislavLopac
https://dev.to/meeshkan/how-to-remove-condescending-language-from-documentation-4a5p
======
7532yahoogmail
Related: condescending words in ads and software/tech product pitches:

Condescending? You mean sales and marketing BS. Try asking a perspective hire
to explain what they did without using the words simple, environment, simply,
just, experience, like, to not start sentences with the word "so". Most can't
start. When some clown says the same cookie cutter bs "at (company name) our
goal is simple: we just want to (moon shot or moon shot squared near
impossible goal) by a single click ... What's the listener supposed to do?

\- orgasm?

\- try to get hired by same?

\- find out who's on the board and hope to marry one?

\- think "oh gosh they're so vital and awe inspiring"?

\- start attending mass again?

\- or roll your eyes (correct)

